# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  В пути

## DDT

Has anyone seen this book? What do you think of it if you have? http://vig.prenhall.com/catalog/academi ... 04,00.html

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It looks expensive

----------


## chaika

It is used by many universities. I haven't seen it myself. 
why do you ask? 
Начало and Голоса are equally good for the first two years of study. I believe all three have a text, a workbook, and at least an audio CD. Close your eyes and pick one. 
Удачи вам!

----------


## DDT

It is the book that I am required to use for this terms  Russian class. I was hoping that someone would tell me that it is worth the money they want for it. I have already bought the book and the exercise book that  goes with it. So far, I think it is just like Golosa and I hated that book. Too bad that schools don't use New Penguin!!!

----------


## Winifred

DDT, I'm curious what you finally decided about V Puti?  We are using it in my course this semester.

----------


## DDT

I hated the book. I still think a used copy of New Penguin Russian for 5 bucks is better value. I don't know if ANY of the college Russian textbooks have answers to exercises in the back. Without them it is impossible to self study. Perhaps that is a college textbook conspiracy!

----------


## Winifred

Oh well, it's going to be an interesting semester....Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## DDT

> Oh well, it's going to be an interesting semester....Thanks for the feedback!

 If you have never used any other book you won't notice anything. (Ignorance is bliss) 
I self studied Russian for a year and a half before I started a college program, therefore I was stunned at the stupidity (and price) of the text books they used, Golosa and V Puti.

----------


## Winifred

Well, I used another book about 30 years ago, but didn't study. It was very functional, dry as toast, but lots of info.  I still refer to it. 
Over the summer, I used a textbook called Troika to (try to) catch up to the intermediate class offered this term.  
I'll write  reviews elsewhere, when I have a little more time. 
I'm finding V Puti confusing, and the glossary is incredibly disorganized.  On the other hand, I like the paragraph - sized reading, the oral work on computer at their website, http://www.prenhall.com/vputi/  and, as an English literature grad student, I love the literary excerpts: Pushkin, Anna Akhmatova, etc....

----------

